

Elliptic curve calculator - vog
https://cp4space.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/elliptic-curve-calculator/

======
davewicket
Doesn't work for 8 x 8.

~~~
vog
I don't see any issue with calculating 8x8. Putting a tangent on the blue 8
results in an intersection at the red "6.4".

Probably you are alluding to the fact that numbers are treated equal if they
are only different by a factor 10^x (such as ..., 0.064, 0.64, 6.4, 64, 640,
6400, ...). In that case, see the comment by David Stay and the reply he got:

[https://cp4space.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/elliptic-curve-
cal...](https://cp4space.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/elliptic-curve-
calculator/comment-page-1/#comment-3)

